# Cool picture



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

This is a cub cadet rider, I sold it on craigslist for my boss, but it was a handy machine.
[URL=http://s286.photobucket.com/al.../ll107/whisperofdeath16/th_P1000299.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------

